# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم زيد تى اى سوفت ويير(ZTE Software)  طلب تشفير vodafone zte mf10

## wara9a1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته إخواني أطلب منكم مساعدتي على تشفير جهاز vodafone zte mf10 جزاكم الله خير الجزاء

----------


## كمال عمر

بالتوفيق أخي

----------

